# Babies trying to suckle their brother.



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol:

One of my mothers is in a tank, with one of her slightly older babies, a litter of 4 11 day olds, and their father.
Up until now, the father and the older baby, would hang out together, and build fancy tunnels to live in, and the mom had her nest slightly off to the side.

TODAY. . . or some time last night, the mom decided to move the babies right smack dab in the 'main room' of the tunnels that the dad and older sibling live in. So I peek in their to check up on everyone and make sure the move went well, and the mom comes out of the nest, and the babies run right over to their older brother, and start trying to nurse on him. :lol: :lol:

They tried on the dad too, but he wouldn't hold still long enough. :roll:

I normally might worry that they might not be getting enough to eat, but they're big, fat babies. I think they're getting TOO much to eat! :lol:


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I usually end up putting pants on the boy kittens in orphan litters I'm raising on bottles, for the same reason. Now I've got this image stuck in my head of mice in tiny little pairs of pants, to protect their manhood. :lol:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

CatWoman - that is too funny! :lol: Oh wow, if only that could be done.. hehe.

The last litter I had would try to nurse from every single mouse that they could. Silly little fatties!


----------

